# Spouse visa



## Mariaprem

Hello,
I am Maria doers permdoss my husband is an Australian citizen and I have applied for spouse visa on march 1st 2013 ,my case officer was allotted and we submitted Pcc and medical reports as per the CO and may 6th 2013 we have gt a mail that our file has been sent for final decision and after than we have nt heard from our CO and when ever we call and write a mail we get same old reply or sometime no reply to our mails ., my husband and me are frustrated living apart for more than 7 months....

Please let us know how many more days does its take ...


Maria


----------



## chicken999

I think 12 months is normal? Check time frames for ur country on diac website. Some people on here are waiting up to 2 years so 7 months is nothing. Just be patient


----------



## Mariaprem

Thanks for ur reply .... But my case officer was assigned well before 11 weeks ie is within 6weeks ..... At least those case managers got to reply ...


----------



## Zamaussie

7 months is not bad at all and being from high risk country the standard time could be something like 13 months. If they have nothing new for you they will never reply especialy if you havent gone beyond the standard processing time.


----------



## dunan

5 months...since you applied.....we are into month 8....lol


----------



## bokie

Mariaprem said:


> Hello,
> I am Maria doers permdoss my husband is an Australian citizen and I have applied for spouse visa on march 1st 2013 ,my case officer was allotted and we submitted Pcc and medical reports as per the CO and may 6th 2013 we have gt a mail that our file has been sent for final decision and after than we have nt heard from our CO and when ever we call and write a mail we get same old reply or sometime no reply to our mails ., my husband and me are frustrated living apart for more than 7 months....
> 
> Please let us know how many more days does its take ...
> 
> Maria


Hi Mariaprem,
you are not alone here I am also an applicant of SC 309, lodged Feb. 28,2013, just a day ahead of you, same here i haven't heard from my CO and the Department after submitting the necessary documents, its been 7 months too that i am away from my hubby, i understand how you feel, WAITING IS TORTURE but this is the only way that we can do for now, just pray and trust HIS HEART...we will get our visa soon it won't be long, the countdown will start on the 6th month, good luck to all of us waiting...


----------



## Mariaprem

Hi guys thank u so much for the reply .....I have heard that Delhi office tries to close the cases within 7 months so just keeping my fingers crossed and believing in my almighty god ..hope all goes well ...



Hope we both get visa soon ....


----------



## bokie

Mariaprem said:


> Hi guys thank u so much for the reply .....I have heard that Delhi office tries to close the cases within 7 months so just keeping my fingers crossed and believing in my almighty god ..hope all goes well ...
> 
> Hope we both get visa soon ....


hi Mariaprem,
it is a BIG YES we will get our visa soon...GOD is at WORK...


----------



## lodukupandi

hi,This is logu from India


----------



## Mariaprem

Hello all CO never replies to our mail....it's so sad


----------



## chicken999

How often do u write to them? U should never write more than once every 3 months unless replying to their emails. My Co client in Brisbane diac told me this. If u write more often it can piss them off


----------



## samfisher

bokie said:


> Hi Mariaprem,
> you are not alone here I am also an applicant of SC 309, lodged Feb. 28,2013, just a day ahead of you, same here i haven't heard from my CO and the Department after submitting the necessary documents, its been 7 months too that i am away from my hubby, i understand how you feel, WAITING IS TORTURE but this is the only way that we can do for now, just pray and trust HIS HEART...we will get our visa soon it won't be long, the countdown will start on the 6th month, good luck to all of us waiting...


is it normal to be asked to get your medicals done without a CO being assigned. My wife applied for the 309 visa in feb 2013 and asked to do medicals in March via email and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Mariaprem

This is really frustrating day by day


----------



## bokie

samfisher said:


> is it normal to be asked to get your medicals done without a CO being assigned. My wife applied for the 309 visa in feb 2013 and asked to do medicals in March via email and haven't heard anything since.


hi Samfisher,
yes, you can have your medicals done w/o a CO being assigned, i was asked to do my medicals together with my acknowledgement letter the day after i lodged my papers through email from the Visa and Immigration Office ( w/o a CO ). My CO was allocated 2 months after lodging. Silence doesn't mean that your application is being neglected maybe you submitted a complete application because if they still need some documents they will tell you right away.


----------



## bokie

samfisher said:


> is it normal to be asked to get your medicals done without a CO being assigned. My wife applied for the 309 visa in feb 2013 and asked to do medicals in March via email and haven't heard anything since.


hi Samfisher,
it is good to hear and to know someone in this forum has the same situation with me at least we could share our experience...


----------



## samfisher

bokie said:


> hi Samfisher,
> yes, you can have your medicals done w/o a CO being assigned, i was asked to do my medicals together with my acknowledgement letter the day after i lodged my papers through email from the Visa and Immigration Office ( w/o a CO ). My CO was allocated 2 months after lodging. Silence doesn't mean that your application is being neglected maybe you submitted a complete application because if they still need some documents they will tell you right away.


we pretty much applied about the same time.

Do CO's get assigned for all cases and the applicant is notified when the CO is assigned?


----------



## iduno

samfisher said:


> we pretty much applied about the same time.
> 
> Do CO's get assigned for all cases and the applicant is notified when the CO is assigned?


No, for some reason not everyone gets notified that they have a CO.
We didn't ever get a CO or didn't know who was the CO.
Just got a phone call saying that the visa is granted.


----------



## bokie

samfisher said:


> we pretty much applied about the same time.
> 
> Do CO's get assigned for all cases and the applicant is notified when the CO is assigned?


hi Samfisher,
every applicant will be allocated with a CO but not everybody gets notified. I know WAITING is NERVE WRECKING and this forum is helping us a lot specially when we hear from someone who has the same situation with us. I feel what you feel Samfisher, as what i have observed some Dec. 2012 and Jan 2013 applicants already got their visa grant i think we will get ours soon. keep in touch...


----------



## Mariaprem

Hey guys thanks all .... My visa granted ....my prayers never let me go down .... Granted within 5 months....


----------



## Mariaprem

Hey guys my granted today .....I am all exited


----------



## bokie

Mariaprem said:


> Hey guys my granted today .....I am all exited


hi Mariaprem,
wow that is good news, thank you Lord for the grant, your waiting is now over i am so happy for you, i wish i will get mine soon, good luck to your new journey, you can now sleep with a smiling face...


----------



## Mariaprem

Hey thanks dear .... Hope u will get by theis months itself...our lord will do miracles ...


----------

